# A few from Iceland



## anonymouscuban (Oct 21, 2017)

Hey all. I don't post much on forums. I think I joined the forum to find some used equipment. I am a moderator over at the Dgrin forum. Used to be a great community but it's been ghost town for a couple of year now. 

I'm a portrait photographer but my wife and I travel quite a bit and I always bring my gear so I also shoot pretty much anything interesting that I stand in front of. ;-) 

Thought I would share this set of photos I took during a 9 day camping trip in Iceland we did this June. What an amazing experience. Weather wasn't very cooperative. Had one day of sun. Rest was overcast with light showers pretty much everyday. It was a challenge. Keeping dry and working with sometimes very flat light. I also forgot all my ND filters; would have loved to have dragged my shutter a bit on some of these shots to get the movement in the clouds. Eh... I'm still happy with my shots and now I have a reason to go back. 

Oh... let me know if any of these are not allowed on this sub-forum, like the horse shots. Also, not sure if I shared too many shots. I know some forums frown on more that a handful. I can condense it down if so. 

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12


----------



## Peeb (Oct 21, 2017)

Quite beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Low_Sky (Oct 21, 2017)

Agreed, beautiful set. I'd love to go to Iceland some day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Destin (Oct 21, 2017)

My god, I can’t wait to go there. Planning a trip for next year if all goes well. 

Incredible photos! Favorites are 3 and 5. 

Don’t sweat the number of photos you posted, as long as you number them like you did here nobody will complain too much. Also don’t sweat whether one or two photos “fit” into the gallery theme, they aren’t super strict on here.


----------



## travelguy92 (Oct 21, 2017)

For someone who just "shoots whatever i stand in front of" these are remarkable! HOly cow!


----------



## anonymouscuban (Oct 22, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Quite beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.





Low_Sky said:


> Agreed, beautiful set. I'd love to go to Iceland some day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Destin said:


> My god, I can’t wait to go there. Planning a trip for next year if all goes well.
> 
> Incredible photos! Favorites are 3 and 5.
> 
> Don’t sweat the number of photos you posted, as long as you number them like you did here nobody will complain too much. Also don’t sweat whether one or two photos “fit” into the gallery theme, they aren’t super strict on here.


Thanks guys. Iceland is a must see. We were there during June, start of their summer and midnight sun. It was amazing and what an experience to be out shooting at 1am in nearly full daylight. Although I wish I could have seen the Northern Lights, having 24 hours of daylight really allowed us to fit more into each day. It wasn't unusual for us to be out hiking until midnight. The overcast weather was a blessing from that respect because I was able to shoot round the clock without the worry of harsh light.

I may be heading back this upcoming March if all goes well. It will be like a brand new experience because there will still be a good amount of snow and hopefully get to see the Northern Lights. 





travelguy92 said:


> For someone who just "shoots whatever i stand in front of" these are remarkable! HOly cow!


Thanks Travelguy. It really is hard for me to judge my landscape and travel photography because I have personal friends who make their living from it. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 22, 2017)

Beautiful set.  All are incredible but #4 and #9 are stand outs for me.


----------



## anonymouscuban (Oct 22, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful set.  All are incredible but #4 and #9 are stand outs for me.


Thanks! Of all the photos of amazing landscapes I took during this trip, my absolute favorite shot is #9. I guess it appeals to my love of portraiture but also it takes me back to that day. We spent over an hour petting and playing with this group of horses. The owner was kind enough to let us enter his property to get close up to them. What an experience.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 22, 2017)

Absolutely incredible ! I hope your circle of friends and family will be receiving Iceland calendars for holiday gifts.


----------



## anonymouscuban (Oct 22, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Absolutely incredible ! I hope your circle of friends and family will be receiving Iceland calendars for holiday gifts.


Thanks Jazzie. I may have to do just what you suggest. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 22, 2017)

So beautiful!!! Can I just name all as my favorites!!!


----------



## travelguy92 (Oct 22, 2017)

[/QUOTE]Thanks Travelguy. It really is hard for me to judge my landscape and travel photography because I have personal friends who make their living from it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Well if they tell you your work isnt good enough, they are straight up wrong. I feel pretty accomplished but I aspire to be where you are! You must have some nice piece of glass+ tremendous skill because I am straight envious.

Also, getting to go twice in a year? Jealous! I am going next year also, not sure when, but its been in my sights for years and im finally going to make the leap and go.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 23, 2017)

Makes me want to go to Iceland even more! 3 and 5 are my favs.


----------



## tenthumbs (Oct 23, 2017)

They're all excellent shots but #6 and #10 are my favs.


----------



## fmw (Oct 27, 2017)

My favorite by a long shot is the building with the mountains in the background.  That is a seriously good image.  #2 is the waterfall from the top.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 27, 2017)

Stunning photos!   Although all of them are great the two horse photos are standing out for me.

#9 nominated for POTM


----------

